# how to get a pencil drawing to stay on a t-shirt? How to get rid of the box shape when using transfer paper?



## Robertal (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello to all
My son makes my graphic for my tshirt and he does it in pencil will that wash off with a few washing and if so what should he use?Also when I heatpress the shape of the transfer come on the shirt with the graphics now with some of them we can just cut along the picture what can I do with the rest of them to get the square out of them.
Is there a transfer paper I can use for this. 
Thank you
Roberta


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

To get rid of the rectangle when doing heat transfers, you have to actually trim the transfer around the design. I think I've read about 1/8 of an inch is good.

You may want to scan your sons designs into the computer and then print the designs on inkjet transfer paper (like Jet Pro Soft Stretch) and then use the printed design on the transfer to apply to the t-shirt.

It sounds like he's drawing right onto the t-shirt with the pencil.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Roberta,

if your son is enjoying drawing directly onto t-shirts and the hand-drawn effect is what you are after - there are markers, crayons and pencils on the market specifically for this purpose. 
I would suggest asking in your local craft or fabric store if they have markers/crayons for fabric. 

After the drawing is finished you will have to iron the design to make it durable 

Here are some threads on this subject:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t3511.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t39128.html

Good luck!


----------



## Robertal (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello
no he's not drawning on the shirt I print it out on the transfer sheet, but that does sound good. Also do u know of a eraceable marker where u can wash and color on the shirt again. About the cutting if u don't leave any space on the graphic what will happen. My son cut ithe transfer all the way off. Also if you print the transfer on wrong way can u still use it. 
Thanks so much


----------



## specialtygraphcs (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi I would suggest the same as Rodney to scan the designs in then print them out on heat applied transfer sheets. You could also look into a small cutter with an optical eye to do contour cuts of any shape around your design.

-Grant


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I know you can draw directly on jpss, ect, and some mediums will press on, not sure about pencil? hummm


----------



## Robertal (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello,
Where would you get the cutter with an optical eye, also can i still use the transfer sheets if the picture was not mirror image.
Thank you for all the help


----------



## specialtygraphcs (Jun 16, 2008)

You will not need to mirror an image if using a transfer sheet. I would recommend looking at the Craft ROBO if you are just doing small images and small amounts. If you are doing anything more than one or two shirts at a time I would recommend looking at the Craft ROBO Pro.


----------

